# Acne or bumps on scalp



## 49ER (Nov 7, 2013)

Whats up bros last couple months my scalp has broken out really bad I cant tell if its acne or what? My chick tried cleaning it with vinegar and some would bleed. Some days its really irritated and seems to be spreading. Ive tried different shampoos nizoral and other dandruff shampoos. I dont get acne anywhere but top of my head is pretty bad now.  Any one of you experienced this before?


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been getting this a little over the last few months... a few of them are really bad (I think those ones are in grown hairs)

My scalp was bothering me and it was over 120 degrees out here so i just shaved my head and that has helped a little bit but they still come and go.

I get some of those acne pads that remove oil and have Benzoyl peroxide on them or the other topical medication and keep a jar both in my office and at home so I can give a good wipe down a couple times a day... once they clear up they should go away. There is also this antiseptic wash that doctors recommend for the killing of bacteria so these dont spread... in a green bottle and the liquid is reddish I will find the name and post it (you can get it OTC)


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 7, 2013)

I think this is what your talking about hibiclens


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 7, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I think this is what your talking about hibiclens



That is it! 

Was an a call so i couldnt walk up there to get the name


----------



## 49ER (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool thx andro and grizz im gonna go get some today this shit is irritating


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 7, 2013)

I always get what I think is ingrown hairs in the neck line sometimes above the ears, but never all over.  You know man, if you already tried treating with nizoral and other dandruff shampoos, and nothings working, you may want to got to a dermatologist just make sure you don't have a mild form of seborrheic dermatitis......


----------



## 49ER (Nov 7, 2013)

Ya if this doesn't work I will trying to avoid the doc but I might have too


----------



## HDH (Nov 7, 2013)

49ER said:


> Whats up bros last couple months my scalp has broken out really bad I cant tell if its acne or what? My chick tried cleaning it with vinegar and some would bleed. Some days its really irritated and seems to be spreading. Ive tried different shampoos nizoral and other dandruff shampoos. I dont get acne anywhere but top of my head is pretty bad now.  Any one of you experienced this before?



I might but we could be talking about two different things.

I get pimples on the top of my head worse than anyplace else. I get strays on my back and shoulders while using Tren and on the top of my head. I tan and stay away from moisturizing soaps to help dry out my skin. I figured the top of my head was a little worse because of not being able to tan and using regular shampoo, nothing really to dry that area.

It's really never bothered me that much though. I just don't rake a comb across the top of my head. LOL

HDH


----------



## gym4iron (Dec 24, 2013)

this happened to me about 6 months ago real big bumps lots of pain and ozing. went to the dr's office he gave me antibiotics and did blood work to check for diabeties and hormone inbalance all came back ok. the antibotics did there job and got a few more but they went away and wern't as painful. the only thing i can think of was i was eating too many pistachios idk all good now i still wash my melon with anti acne soap. good luck bro (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## jersmith (Feb 13, 2014)

heard saliva is good for those kind of acne bumps is that true ??


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> think this is what your talking about hibiclens



This stuff is also good for acne around your chest and shoulders. Props to Ecksrated for that tip.


----------

